# O marunong magtagalog si?



## Jowtiger

magandang hapon everyone.

I need a little assistance with this sentence please. From what I can get I'm being asked do I know Tagalog, or who taught me. Am I even close?

*O marunong magtagalog si?*


Maraming Salamat


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Jowtiger said:


> magandang hapon everyone.
> 
> I need a little assistance with this sentence please. from what I can get I'm being asked do I know tagalog, or who taught me. Am I even close?
> 
> *O marunong magtagalog si?*
> 
> 
> Maraming Salamat


 
Hi Jowtiger, 

This fragment lacks a bit of information as to who said it. It seems like someone is making a comment to somebody else on the third person.

*O marunong magtagalog si?*

*it should be:*
* O, marunong magtagalog si jow?* (_*si*.. should be followed by a name_)

Oh, [name] knows how to speak tagalog?
ex. Oh, Jow knows how to speak tagalog?

Regards


----------



## Jowtiger

Kumasta ka Goddess Mystyxxm?

Salamat! Oo that's the exact sentence minus my name *O, marunong magtagalog si John?

*Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate the guidance*.
*


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Mabuti naman John.

I'll be here to answer your questions anytime 

Ingat (Take care!)


----------



## amoy_ube

Goddess Mystyxx explained it well, I just have something to add about the use of *O* in this sentence.

*O, Ow, Ows *is something that we use when we don't quite believe something, equivalent to saying *really? *


----------



## Jowtiger

Thanks  amoy,  that description helps a lot!


Salamat!


----------

